# learning wall coverings.....



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Yea.....that's right....i found an older guy who is going to teach myself and one of my foreman come Tuesday morning...he's also going to start traveling with us.....


Just thought I'd see what I have to look forward too.....see what are going to be the harder things to learn ect ?

I've heard patterns are a pain...and I'm sure cutting around things are hard..

Considering I don't have much patients and I'd rather spray dry fall over anything....I'm hoping my foreman takes a liking to it....


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

richmond, by "older" what do you mean?

Can you divulge the guy's name? Some of us may know him.

I was just thinking today while hanging some grass cloth, that it may be nice to pass on some "table manners" to the PT'ers.

That said, make sure you are shown how to paste and hang CLEAN

How to double cut without scoring the walls.

How to estimate by the strip count method.

But if the old guy says you MUST use this that or the other cutting device, don't necessarily believe that there is only ONE type of trimming tool. I know some real prima donnas that think if you do not use a single edge razor blade, as they were taught, then you're a hack forever. BUT DO listen to the old farts about changing your blade OFTEN so you always have a SHARP edge.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

*learning wall coverings.....*

*be prepared to spend a couple YEARS:whistling2:*


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

It helps to have a good spacial understanding, and a little geometry knowledge on the fly. I'm a natural at wall covering, but I chose the more manlier sport of painting. Particularly industrial painting. *Flexing wings and traps*


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

1. Each paper is different
2. Each pattern is different.
3. Each room is different.
4. Each paperhanger does it different.
5. No matter how much you learn, you still have a lot to learn.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm pretty excited......he's about 50 and has been doing it for years....a lot of Jared and Kay jewelers lately...if it works out were going to do more....painting and wall coverings.....he's talking about Virginia and going to La

Not to mention he has a lot of knowledge on traveling and has a union card to get us in places....Not sure on how he works it but I know he's worked all over....seems like he's gunna be a great connection


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Does a lot of hotels/motels? Travels and lives in a camper down by the river? First name Stephen ???

I hope not.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

daArch said:


> Does a lot of hotels/motels? Travels and lives in a camper down by the river? First name Stephen ???
> 
> I hope not.


Now Bill, don't go bursting the boy's bubble. This is an adventure. Let him explore it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Now Bill, don't go bursting the boy's bubble. This is an adventure. Let him explore it.



by all means I would NOT dissuade or burst. I just hope he has not run into that hack. I sincerely hope someone with skill and ethics can nurture him well.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

daArch said:


> by all means I would NOT dissuade or burst. I just hope he has not run into that hack. I sincerely hope someone with skill and ethics can nurture him well.


Holy crap! you really care that much? Bless you.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

daArch said:


> richmond, by "older" what do you mean?
> 
> Can you divulge the guy's name? Some of us may know him.
> 
> ...



So, how do you make a double cut without scoring the walls?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Jmayspaint said:


> So, how do you make a double cut without scoring the walls?


Know the pressure required to penetrate the material you're working with, and have the sharpest instrument available. That would be my guess.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> So, how do you make a double cut without scoring the walls?


Very carefully.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Seriously Josh, it's kinda like ' How do you cut a straight line to the crown molding without getting paint on the crown?" It takes practice and a feel for the tool in your hand.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Gwarel said:


> Seriously Josh, it's kinda like ' How do you cut a straight line to the crown molding without getting paint on the crown?" It takes practice and a feel for the tool in your hand.



Yeah, I wondered if Bill had some kind of :ninja: magic trick. 

You would almost think they would have gauged knifes or something. I usually erred on the side of caution and ended up on the wall.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> Yeah, I wondered if Bill had some kind of :ninja: magic trick.
> 
> You would almost think they would have gauged knifes or something. I usually erred on the side of caution and ended up on the wall.


Now that you mention it.......I had to dig to find it, and as you can see from the missing nut, I haven't used this tool in years. What you do is start the cut about 6" from the top freehand and then slip the guide behind the two layers of material, then pull down to cut. More trouble than it's worth actually, but the guide stays against the wall and the blade stays on the guide.........if that makes sense.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes, one does develop a fine feel of your cutting tool to not cut into the drywall, but the real cure is to pad the cut. Our friend ("our" meaning those past and present members of the National Paperhanging Cult) Steve Boggess of Richmond VA sells 2" wide rolls of polycarbonate. Personally, I find them a bit too thick and causes wired seams, so I have cut 2" wide rolls of type II vinyl to pad my cuts. 

Today I was using scraps of the grass cloth I was hanging.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Now, how does one NOT get paste on the table when using a roller or brush ?

Many years ago, I informed the Boston Chapter that a member of the Milwaukee Chapt had said on the internet that if one of their members got paste on his table, he was thrown out of the chapter. One of the more seasoned and respected Boston members asked, "What, don't those cheese heads have sponges?" Laughter ensued from all.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Hanging commercial vinyl (grandma's quilt) and hanging residential paper are two different animals....Richmond, sounds like he'll teach you how to hang "grandma's quilt"...I think that is a good place to start when learning to install....


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Jmayspaint said:


> So, how do you make a double cut without scoring the walls?


Swedish knife, hook knife as well


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> So, how do you make a double cut without scoring the walls?


Using strips, put one behind the two drops of vinyl using a fresh new blade (and a straight edge) make your cut, then open the two drops, pull the strip out, push the dips back together, smooth, wipe, and carry on...don't forget to snap your blade every few drops. You should do it after each cut, but not always 100% necessary (depending on your vinyl).

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------

